# Lab results



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Went to Labcorp on Saturday... just got my results online from HealthCheckUSA...

TSH was *50.69* uIU/mL (range 0.450-4.500)

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum was 2.5 pg/mL (range 2.0-4.4)

T4,Free(Direct) was *0.69* ng/dL (range 0.82-1.77)

Will call the Doctors in the morning for an appointment...

The results had TSH and T4 flagged because they were either over or under...

Can someone interpret the lab results for me?

Thank you!


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Yikes. Severely hypothryoid is what I am thinking! You must be so tired and achy.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

stranazingarella said:


> Yikes. Severely hypothryoid is what I am thinking! You must be so tired and achy.


Yes... yes I am... plus a host of other issues...

And, I'm only on 0.075MG of Levothyroxine right now... WAY to cautious of a dosage by the Doctor (IMHO)...


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Yes... yes I am... plus a host of other issues...
> 
> And, I'm only on 0.075MG of Levothyroxine right now... WAY to cautious of a dosage by the Doctor (IMHO)...


TSH and T4 flagged meaning levels are hypo.

It is never too cautious. Go low and slow. Don't want to over shoot your goal level, and, it can and does happen which makes it twice as hard to get where you want to go level wise. So go to the next does and retest in 6 to 8 weeks but no long than 12 weeks. Then go from there to the next does if warranted. And so on.

Better to be cautious now than sorry later. Just can't rush health - good health.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

FINALLY got to see the Doctor today... and she upped my Levothyroxine to 100 MG...

Said my TSH was half of what it was when I last had it tested (!!!)... so, that's an improvement...

90-days worth of meds... with orders for lab-work at the 80-day mark...

She also wants me to get a Lime Disease test done at that time (not sure why the wait)...

TOTALLY forgot to tell her that both my Sister and Mom have had TT's this year... darn brain-fog...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> FINALLY got to see the Doctor today... and she upped my Levothyroxine to 100 MG...
> 
> Said my TSH was half of what it was when I last had it tested (!!!)... so, that's an improvement...
> 
> ...


Glad you got your Levothyroxine titrated up. This is a very slow process; your doc is doing this correctly.

Why did sis and mom have Total Thyroidectomies? I wonder if this relates to your situation in any way? Have you had sonogram or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

Glad your TSH is coming down. You are bound to start feeling better soon.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

My Sister was having chronic sore throat issues... and found out that her thyroid was growing into her trachea. Mom found out that she had multiple nodules... a needle-biopsy came back indeterminate... so, at 77, she opted for a TT. And, not to be left behind, I believe my Dad was Hyperthyroid in College... so, yeah... it absolutely runs in the family...

As for me, I had a ultrasound done this past Spring... and it showed a multi-nodular goiter. The recommendation then (and yesterday at my appointment) was to see an Endo. But, no insurance equals no ability to see an Endo... as it simply boils down to not having the money to do so... especially if it got complicated (tests, surgery, etc)...

And, yes, I know it's a health risk to NOT have it looked into further... and I would like to know if they are hot or cold... but, things are what they are... and, until such time as I have Health Insurance through my employment, or can afford it myself, I'm stuck doing what I'm doing...

To make things worse... I lost my job last week... Happy Holiday, huh? SO... a LOT of things will be on the "ain't gonna happen" list... including Christmas... at least until I can get some stability back financially...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> My Sister was having chronic sore throat issues... and found out that her thyroid was growing into her trachea. Mom found out that she had multiple nodules... a needle-biopsy came back indeterminate... so, at 77, she opted for a TT. And, not to be left behind, I believe my Dad was Hyperthyroid in College... so, yeah... it absolutely runs in the family...
> 
> As for me, I had a ultrasound done this past Spring... and it showed a multi-nodular goiter. The recommendation then (and yesterday at my appointment) was to see an Endo. But, no insurance equals no ability to see an Endo... as it simply boils down to not having the money to do so... especially if it got complicated (tests, surgery, etc)...
> 
> ...


I understand financial constraints. We have never had insurance and things are so so bad for many of us right now. Ooooooooooooooh; I am just so sorry you no longer have employment. I just don't know what we all are to do; I really don't.

We could keep on sending all our jobs over seas; that and few other things has brought our once wonderful country to it's knees!

At least you are on the Levoxyl which could slow down the growth of the nodules and meanwhile, I will keep you and yours in my prayers for "many" things, a job included.

Sometimes we just have to do things on a "Wing and a Prayer!" Hubby and I have done that many times and we are still here.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, my Paternal Aunt had Lupus... so, I guess AI issues are just in my genes. And, come to think of it, I don't think I've ever mentioned that to a Doctor...

I'll have to make a point of telling the Doctor about the TT's and my Aunt when I go back in the Spring...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Well, my Paternal Aunt had Lupus... so, I guess AI issues are just in my genes. And, come to think of it, I don't think I've ever mentioned that to a Doctor...
> 
> I'll have to make a point of telling the Doctor about the TT's and my Aunt when I go back in the Spring...


It is definitely familial, that is for sure. Same in my genetics. It's a crap shoot; that's all I know.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

You may be able to get low cost care at a community health center. 
http://www.nachc.org/
If you scroll down, you will find a link on the left for "find a community health center."


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, Lavender... that link will come in handy if/when I move!

Right now I'm going to a CHC down in MD. It's only 30-minutes from me (10-minutes from where I get my Morning coffee)... and they're on a sliding fee scale... so, I only pay $15 a visit. They also have an agreement with one of the nearby hospital who accept their fee scale...

Thanks again!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you are getting care. I get worried when I see people say they have no insurance with thyroid issues. As annoying as the doctors are, we really do need them!


----------

